# Marriott Abound (formerly Destination Club) Points-System FAQ & Guide



## SueDonJ

*** During 2022 Marriott Vacations Worldwide announced in Investor Meetings that Vistana timeshares would be integrated into the Marriott points system, and, that the Destination Club would be renamed Abound. After all details have been officially announced, this FAQ will be reviewed/edited to note the Abound name as well as any changes pertinent to Marriott timeshare ownerships. *** _<-- SueDonJ

(Unless otherwise noted, all links herein will direct to owners.marriottvacationclub.com or to a post here on TUG.  Some of the Marriott links will require sign-in to your MVC account.  Please PM/email the moderator if links are not working.)_

****** SECTION 1. THE BASICS ******​
On *6/20/10* Marriott introduced its *Marriott Vacation Club Destinations ("MVCD", "MVC Destinations" or "DC")* program, a points-based timeshare product that allows for greater usage flexibility than the traditional weeks-based model.  Briefly, the *MVCD set-up* consists of the Florida-based *Land Trust* to which Marriott may convey Weeks that are not owned by MVCI Owners as well as other non-MVCI Weeks inventory (i.e. Ritz-Carlton Club, Grand Residence Club, etc.); the *MVCD Points* which correlate to those conveyed intervals in 250-Point increments defined as, "*Beneficial Interests" (BI)*; and, the affiliate *MVCD Exchange Company* through which inventory from the Trust and various other sources is mingled and may be reserved, and through which MVCI Weeks Owners, Ritz-Carlton Club Members and Grand Residence Club Members may participate.

*Note TUGger dioxide45 is maintaining this TUG thread compiling the ongoing Trust conveyances: *Recorded Trust Documents*.

Membership in the MVC Destinations program consists of purchases of DC *Trust Points* in BI increments, and/or, *enrollment of MVCI/Club Weeks* which Owners may elect annually to convert to DC *Exchange Points*.  Owners of Trust Points are defined in the governing documents as *Trust Members*; Owners of enrolled Weeks are defined as *Exchange Members*.  Here on TUG, Exchange Points are often referred to as *Legacy Points*, and Exchange Members as *Enrolled or Legacy Members*.

Members may use their DC Points in various ways through any of the MVCD "collections":

*The Marriott Vacation Club Collection* - the internal network comprising Marriott Vacation Club resorts worldwide, in which Members may choose the check-in day, length of stay and unit size/view for each of their desired reservations.
- Within this MVC Collection, the *Luxury* classification was introduced 10/30/14 to include _"... any Accommodation contained in the Trust that is located in a Ritz-Carlton Club, or is otherwise designated a “Luxury Property” by the Program Manager ..."_  (Note that the *Ritz-Carlton Club, Vail* property is specifically excluded from this Luxury classification because R-C Vail intervals were conveyed to the DC Trust, and classified MVC Collection, above, prior to this change.)
*The Marriott Collection* - representing Marriott-family hotels/resorts available to reserve with Bonvoy Points (Formerly Marriott Rewards, Bonvoy is the affiliate customer-loyalty program.)
*The World Traveler Collection* - the system of affiliated resorts available for external exchange through Interval International.
*The Explorer Collection* - including various travel options such as cruises, group tours, city packages and adventures, as well as  items such as Travel Protection Insurance and airline tickets.  Certain offers such as VIP Weekends at iconic city properties, and packages for Premier Events in college and professional sports are made available only to Members of higher status tiers.  Offers in this collection vary widely and change frequently; see the *Explorer Collection* page on owners.marriottvacationclub.com for current offers and eligibility rules.
*~~ MVCD Introduction Timeline ~~*

*6/20/10* - At the MVCD introduction, Marriott immediately halted developer-direct sales of their MVCI Weeks product and offered DC Trust Points for purchase at the US resort and sales sites; and, offered the DC Enrollment option to existing Weeks Owners of the US and Caribbean resorts.  Direct sales of the Weeks product continued only at Caribbean and European resorts.
*6/18/12* - The MVCD program was introduced on a limited basis at the European resort sites, allowing the DC Enrollment option for all existing European MVCI Weeks.  DC Trust Points are not yet available for purchase at the European resorts; Weeks are still available at the onsite sales centers.
*12/27/12* - Developer-direct sales of MVCI Weeks were halted and purchases of DC Trust Points began at the Caribbean resorts.
The MVC Destinations program is not (yet?) integrated with the *MVCI Asia-Pacific Points* program.  Marriott hasn't released any related, official information.

*~~ Direct Purchase of DC Trust Points ~~

As of Apr '21, the base price is reportedly $14.91 per Point.*  There have been steady price increases since the MVCD introduction (similar to Marriott's Weeks system over its lifetime.)  For historical pricing see this TUG thread: *[2015] History of Marriott DC Point Price increases*.  Use this *Pricing Information* link at owners.marriottvacationclub.com to contact Sales personnel.

DC Trust Points purchases are subject to various minimums (e.g. existing owners/members may purchase fewer points than brand new purchasers,) and sold with various incentives such as volume price reductions, a one-time deposit of Single Use Points (as defined,) certain guaranteed Bonvoy status for a stipulated time, a one-time deposit of Bonvoy Points, and/or a waiver of the enrollment fee for eligible Week(s) which are enrolled simultaneously with a Points purchase.

****Note prices indicated here are NOT guaranteed, and neither is the availability of any certain incentives.****  It is necessary to speak with a Sales Associate to learn the base price and available incentives in effect at the time of a purchase, at which time a personalized guaranteed price quote will be determined based on a purchaser's individual situation.

*~~ Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC ~~*

*All US and Caribbean resort Weeks purchased prior to 6/20/10, and all European resort Weeks purchased prior to 6/18/12, are eligible to be enrolled in the MVC Destinations program.  Caribbean resort Weeks purchased direct from Marriott between 6/20/10 and 12/26/12 are also eligible for enrollment.*
*Weeks purchased on the external resale market on or after the 6/20/10 (US and Caribbean) and 6/18/12 (European) introduction dates are NOT eligible for enrollment.*
*Weeks purchased direct from Marriott Resales Operations are eligible if a purchase of DC Trust Points (equal to the amount of points for which the purchased Week(s) may be converted) is made within 12 months of the Weeks purchase.*
Two recurring sales incentives involve direct-purchases of either DC Trust Points or non-US-based Weeks, that allow for simultaneous enrollment of otherwise-ineligible previously-purchased Weeks. These incentives may be subject to begin-and-end dates, specific Trust Points minimum purchases and/or cut-off dates for the existing Weeks. See this ongoing thread:  *Ongoing Sales Incentive - Enrolling Post-6/20/10 Weeks [Merged]*
****Enrolling a Week IS NOT a permanent exchange of the Week for DC Points.****  The deed and all associated rights of an enrolled Week remain with the Owner.  Enrollment simply gives the Weeks Owner another usage option, to elect annually to convert the Week to DC Points for use in the MVC Destinations program.  It is basically an overlay internal exchange option.

*What is the DC Points value of my Week(s)?*  Each Week in the MVCI system is allotted a stipulated amount of DC Points (which per the governing documents MVW has the ability to adjust, but there haven't been any such adjustments since the DC inception.)

To determine the allotment for your particular Week(s) *via your owners.marriottvacationclub.com account*, click on "Enrollment" under "Managing Your Ownership" --> check the "I have read ..." box --> click "Start Enrolling Now" to get to the page that details the eligibility terms and DC Points allotments of your Weeks.
TUGgers GregT and StevenTing have developed a document listing DC Points conversion and Bonvoy Points exchange values for MVCI Weeks *as reported by owners*, which is being hosted on an external website here:    *http://historical.vacationpointexchange.com*
*As of 6/14/12 the Enrollment Fee has been increased to $2,395.  Enrollment incentives include varying amounts of one-time "PlusPoints" which expire one year from date of issue and are restricted to reservations made within 60 days of check-in at Marriott Vacation Club Collection properties only.*

For historical context, the Enrollment Fee at the DC introduction ranged between $595 and $1,995 with an Enrollment Incentive of 800 one-time Exchange Points.
In 2014 MVW introduced a recurring *Rollback Pricing* incentive that allows enrollment of eligible Weeks at the original fees.  Each recurrence is subject to incentive begin-and-end dates.  Navigate through the "Enroll Now" process on owners.marriottvacationclub.com for current pricing.
The Enrollment Fee for eligible Weeks purchased prior to 6/20/10 may be waived if you view specific Webinars offered by MVW. Scroll down to the "UNDERSTANDING THE BENEFITS OF ENROLLMENT" section on this *Owner Learning Center* page.
*Note this TUG thread provides much greater detail related to Enrolled Weeks: *"Should My Week(s) Be Enrolled?"

~~ Other DC Costs ~~*

- *All Members* must pay the *annual Club Dues* fee which is based on the number of DC Points that a Trust Member owns, or, for which an Exchange Member is eligible through all Enrolled Weeks, or, a combination of both.  Effective with the 2021 invoices the fees are:

*$215 Owners and Select Members*
*$255 Executive and Presidential Members*
*$280 Chairman's Club Members*
(Historically at the DC introduction on 6/20/10 these fees ranged between $165 and $199.)

The Club Dues fee covers a corporate membership in Interval International's external exchange system, as well as most Marriott and II administration and transaction fees for DC Trust and DC Exchange Members.
The Club Dues fee for DC Trust Members is included as a component of the annual MF's invoice, with payment due sometime during December/January.
The Club Dues fee for DC Exchange/Enrolled Members is invoiced separately from the Weeks MF's bills, with payment due sometime during December/January.
- DC *Trust Members* must also pay *annual Maintenance Fees* on a per-BI basis (which, as in the MVC Weeks system, correlate to an Operating Budget and are subject to annual adjustments.)  *The 2021 MF's are $152.58 per Beneficial Interest (250 Points @ $0.61032 per point.)*

- DC *Exchange Members* must also pay *annual Maintenance Fees* for the underlying Week(s) which have been enrolled.

*See the *Weeks FAQ* of this TUG Marriott forum for links to current and historical Weeks MF's information, as well as historical DC Trust MF's information.

- *European Members/Owners* must also pay a *VAT* (Value Added Tax) which is added to their invoices.

*~~ DC Membership Status Tiers ~~*

Substantial changes were made to the Status Tiers effective 4/30/15.  Because certain tiers/benefits were grandfathered based on the Status Tier held as of 4/29/15, this section includes all tiers since the DC introduction.

*Status Tiers up to and including 4/29/15:*

*Standard Members* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *up to 6,499 DC Points*.
*Premier Members* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *6,500 - 12,999 DC Points*.
*Premier Plus Members* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *13,000+ DC Points*.
*Status Tiers effective 4/30/15:*

*Owners* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *up to 3,999 DC Points*.
*Select Members* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *4,000 - 6,999 DC Points*.
*Executive Members* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *7,000 - 9,999 DC Points*.  Also, as grandfathered, Owners with *6,500 - 6,999 DC Points as of 4/29/15* are granted Executive status.  However, if the Owner's total subsequently falls below the 6,500 formerly-Premier level, then 7,000 DC Points will be required to again achieve Executive status.
*Presidential Members* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *10,000 - 14,999 DC Points*.
*Chairman's Club Members* own/can convert enrolled Weeks to *15,000+ DC Points*.  Also, as grandfathered, Owners with *13,000 - 14,999 DC Points as of 4/29/15* are granted Chairman's Club status.  However, if the Owner's total subsequently falls below the 13,000 formerly-Premier Plus level, then 15,000 DC Points will be required to again achieve Chairman's Club status.
Membership status tiers determine various usage rules and options.  See this *"Benefits At A Glance" chart* for a brief synopsis of some of those variances. Note under the compilation chart each level is broken down separately so you can print only the page that applies to your status tier.

*~~ Re-selling / Transferring Ownership of MVCD Trust Points and Enrolled Weeks ~~

DC Trust Points may be resold* through any of the typical timeshare resales sites; Marriott is not currently buying back or brokering DC Points resales.

If stipulated fees are paid, full usage rights will transfer upon a resale to the buyer/new owner of DC Trust Points. Such fees include but may not be limited to:

*$750/BI (i.e. 250 Points) with a minimum $3,000.00 Initiation Fee*;
*$300 Owner Education Fee*;
*$95 ROFR Fee*;
*$25/BI Transfer Fee*; etc.
*Marriott holds ROFR for all DC Trust Points.

Enrolled Weeks* are sold exactly the same as un-enrolled Weeks; enrollment does not transfer from Seller to Buyer. Also, the Week cannot be re-enrolled by the buyer/new Owner because upon the sale the Week then becomes an external resale purchased after the eligibility deadlines.

Marriott allows *ownership Transfers* of DC Points and Enrolled Weeks among "Family Members" (as defined) with all usage rights assumed by the new Owner/Member.  Marriott may or may not charge various related fees including an Initiation Fee or an Enrollment Fee if the new owner is not an existing DC Member at the time of transfer.  For information contact the Owner Modifications office at 800-443-4391 or owner.modifications@vacationclub.com.

Any *changes to the total number of DC Points in a Member's account* will impact the Status Tier and associated usage/benefits of that account.  Such changes include buying/selling of Trust Points and/or Enrolled Weeks, and placing ownership into a trust.  It's strongly suggested that you contact Owner Modifications at 800-443-4391 or owner.modifications@vacationclub.com in advance if you have questions.


----------



## SueDonJ

*MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program FAQ (Page 2 of 3)*

****** SECTION 2.  USAGE ******​*~~ Inventory Sources for DC Points Usage ~~*

MVCI Weeks and MVCD Points inventory is kept separate according to the terms of each system's governing documents in order to protect Owners/Members ownership and usage rights.  Inventory available through the DC Exchange Company is sourced from Marriott-controlled deposits as well as (according to a no-longer-available FAQ that had been posted to the owners' website during the early DC years,) _"... other Marriott Vacation Club Owners who enroll their weeks and elect Vacation Club Points, and non-enrolled Owners who trade their usage for Marriott Rewards points or exchange their week through membership in Interval International."_

*Technically*, in compliance with the governing documents, DC Trust Members have _direct_ access to inventory in the DC Trust as well as inventory available through the DC Exchange Company; and, DC Exchange Members have _direct_ access to _only_ the inventory that's available through the DC Exchange Company.  *Functionally*, it appears that Marriott is managing inventory such that a few select high-demand intervals are available _only_ from the Trust at the 13-months Reservation Window, then at the 12-months Reservation Window most intervals are made available through the Exchange Company.  Effectively, it appears that inventory is currently being managed by Marriott such that the technical v. functional legal aspects are practically nullified with respect to the overwhelming majority of available intervals.

*~~ Reservation Windows ~~*

*13 months*

Executive, Presidential and Chairman's Club Members booking one or more nights, including Luxury properties
Select Members booking seven nights or more, excluding Luxury properties
Owners booking seven nights or more with an additional 20% Points premium, excluding Luxury properties
*12 months*

Owners booking seven nights or more without Points premium, excluding Luxury properties
All Members requesting Waitlist reservations of seven nights or more, subject to all other applicable Reservation Windows rules
*10 months*

Owners and Select Members booking one night or more, excluding Luxury properties
All Members requesting Waitlist reservations of less than seven nights, subject to all other applicable Reservation Window rules
*6 months*

Owners and Select Members booking one night or more at Luxury properties
*120-days*

Responding to the unique situation presented by the *COVID-19 pandemic, *affected reservations were cancelled and the DC Points returned with the Reservation Window extended to 120 days and the expiration date extended to 12/31/22. Any affected points in your account will note "*120 days Holding Account*" under "Point Type" in your "Vacation Club Portfolio."
*60-days*

_Other than the unique 120-days Holding Account above_, all Members are restricted to reservations within 60 days of check-in when using Holding Account Points
**Note that the Reservation Window openings for the separate Points and Weeks Marriott systems do not fall on the same days/dates! To determine the Reservation Window openings for your desired DC Points stays, whether using purchased DC Trust Points or DC Exchange Points from enrolled/elected Weeks, sign in to your owners.marriottvacationclub.com account and navigate through these prompts:
--> click on "USE POINTS" on the top line
--> click on "When Can I Reserve?" in the menu under "Plan"
--> input your desired check-in date and all Reservation Window openings will be populated

*Note that regardless of whether a DC Points stay is consecutive/concurrent to another, each different check-in date to a consecutive different resort/unit size/unit view stay, and each individual unit of a concurrent multi-unit stay, counts as a separate reservation subject to its own Reservation Windows. In other words, the DC does not offer the same booking advantage as is in the Weeks system, in which multi-Weeks can be booked consecutively/concurrently across multiple resorts/unit types/unit views using the Weeks 13-month Reservation Window.

*Note as with the MVCI Weeks system, available DC Points inventory is officially released at 9:00AM Eastern Standard Time on the Release Day.  However, several TUGgers have reported that when using the owners.marriottvacationclub.com DC Points online booking tool, they have occasionally seen and been able to book intervals earlier, shortly after midnight on the Release Day.  It is recommended that you check for the possibility.

*~~ "Use Year" ~~*

All DC Exchange Points (i.e. from enrolled/converted Weeks) have a calendar-year 1/1-12/31 Use Year.  All DC Trust Points purchased direct from Marriott by Exchange Members will have the same calendar-year Use Year unless otherwise requested by the Member.

DC Trust Points purchased direct from Marriott by non-Weeks Owners will have a rolling twelve-month Use Year beginning on the first of the month following the purchase closing.  However, it may be possible for a purchaser to request a certain Use Year (in order to align with existing ownership and/or take full advantage of usage rules that favor an intended usage pattern) prior to the purchase contract being written.

The Use Year of DC Trust Points as stipulated in a deed cannot be later changed by either the original purchaser or upon resale/transfer of the deed.

DC Points will expire as of the end of the current Use Year if not used, banked, borrowed or transferred.

*~~ MVCD Points Usage / Miscellaneous ~~

MVCD Points do not have a home resort advantage.  As with all non-fixed timeshare products, availability is subject to demand and is not guaranteed.  It is recommended that members try to book desired intervals as soon as the applicable Reservation Windows open.*

The various *Points Charts* indicate how many DC Points are required for each night of a Marriott Vacation Club Collection stay according to the individual resort, the check-in day/date and length of stay, and the size/view of the unit desired.  The governing documents appear to allow Marriott to reallocate the Points Chart such that an increase in a chart must be offset by a decrease elsewhere (such that the total for a calendar year cannot be changed.)  Historically such adjustments have been made for specific holiday/high demand periods within the individual resort Charts.  See *this thread* for related discussion, especially as to the unclear reallocation terms stipulated in the governing documents.

The Points Charts for open/available years are posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com as single pages by resort/year. To determine the DC Points required for your desired DC Points stays, sign in to your account and navigate through these prompts:
--> click on "USE POINTS" on the top line
--> click on "Points Charts" in the menu under "Plan"
--> select your desired resort and year in the dropdown menus then click on "View Points Charts"

*Note TUGger StevenTing hosts a historical compilation of all Points Charts on his external website, *www.vacationpointexchange.com*. Click on "Vacation Club Points Charts" in the dropdown menu under "Marriott Info" on the top line and then select the chart for the year of use and scroll through all resort charts. These direct links to open/available calendar years may or may not work:

*2023 Points Chart*
*2022 Points Chart*

The *deadline to convert Enrolled Week(s) to DC Points* varies based on status:

Owners, Select and Executive Members may elect conversion on or before September 30 of the year prior to the Use Year
Presidential and Chairman's Club Members may elect conversion on or before October 31 of the year prior to the Use Year.
Once converted to DC Points, Weeks cannot be reverted back.

*Conversions of lock-off units to DC Points* require the whole unit to be converted as a single Week.  In other words, lock-off units cannot be split such that each portion converts to a separate amount of DC Points; or, split such that one portion may be used in the Weeks system and the other in the Points system.

*Every-Other-Year (EOY) Weeks* may be enrolled, and converted to DC Points for their year of use.  Such DC Points will have the same Use Year as if the Week is being used, but banking and borrowing may be elected to change DC Points usage to the off-year.  EOY Weeks Owners must pay the Club Dues fee on an annual basis (not just in the year of use.)

*Banking* - Points may be banked from their original Use Year to a usage period immediately following; the usage period and election deadlines are based on status:

Owners and Select Members may bank Points to the next Use Year; the election deadline is six months prior to the end of the original Use Year
Executive Members may bank Points to the next Use Year; the election deadline is four months prior to the end of the original Use Year
Presidential Members may bank Points to the next 18-months usage period; the election deadline is four months prior to the end of the original Use Year
Chairman's Club Members may bank Points to the next 24-months usage period; the election deadline is four months prior to the end of the original Use Year.
Once banked, such Points cannot be further banked, transferred, or borrowed back into their original Use Year.  Banked Points will expire if they are not used prior to the end of the usage period to which they were banked.  (*See "Waitlist Requests" and "Cancellations" below.)

*Borrowing* - Points may be borrowed from their current Use Year to the one immediately preceding.  The election may be made anytime (according to the *MVCD Exchange Procedures document* on my-vacationclub.com,)_"... up to twenty-five (25) months prior to the first day of such Use Year. Borrowed Exchange Points may be used to make reservations for Use Periods that occur during the Use Year for which the Member is currently entitled to make reservations."_  Borrowed Points will expire if they are not used prior to the end of the Use Year from which they were borrowed.  Once borrowed, such Points cannot be further borrowed or transferred.  (*See "Waitlist Requests" and "Cancellations" below.)

For example, Points from a 1/1-12/31/15 Use Year may be borrowed for usage during the preceding 1/1-12/31/14 Use Year.  The election to borrow may be made anytime on or after 12/1/12, which allows booking (by eligible Members) at the earliest 13-months Reservation Window for a 1/1/14 check-in date.

*Waitlist Requests* - If a desired interval is not available Members may place Waitlist Request(s) providing that the Member has the required DC Points in his/her account for the interval(s) and providing that the applicable Reservation Window(s) are in effect.

Marriott may cancel any pending Waitlist Request(s) if any dues or fees are more than ten days delinquent.
Marriott may limit the number of Waitlist Request(s) that will be accepted for any certain interval.
Confirmed Waitlist Request(s) may be cancelled within 48-hours of the Member being notified of the confirmation.
*Borrowed Points may be used for a Waitlist Request; in the event that the request is not confirmed, such Points will be returned to the Use Year from which they were borrowed.  See this TUG thread:  *DC Waitlist and Borrowed Points [Marriott koolina points question]*

*Cancellations* - The basic cancellation policy is that a DC Points reservation cancelled at least 61-days prior to the check-in date will result in the Points being returned to the Member's Account with full original usage rights.  Cancellations within 60-days of check-in will result in the Points being placed into a Holding Account that stipulates restricted usage.  Refer to Owner Services or the TUG forums for cancellation rules pertaining to something other than a basic cancelled reservation.

*MVW has clarified for TUG the rules related to cancelling reservations booked using Banked Points, as follows.  See *this post* and others in the same thread.

_"Reservations cancelled 61 days or more prior to the check-in date are returned to the Owner’s account and may be used again prior to the (banked) expiration date. However, in the case of an Advance Priority Reservation, the Points required as the premium for the reservation will be returned to the Owner’s Holding Account and subject to the restrictions on Holding Accounts."_
_"If the owner cancels a reservation from 60 to 1 days prior to the check-in, the Points will be returned in to the Owner’s Holding Account but they would still have until the (banked) expiration date to use them, and the Points used for the premium for an Advance Priority Reservation will be forfeited."_
*See this TUG thread for the complete rules related to cancelling a reservation using Borrowed Points:  *Use Year for Borrowed Points After Cancellation of Reservation*  Paraphrased:

If a reservation is cancelled at least sixty-one (61) days prior to the first day of such confirmed Use Period, such cancellation will result in unrestricted restoration of the related Exchange Points to the Member for further use during that Use Year, or, if borrowed Exchange Points, for use prior to the end of the Use Year from which such Exchange Points were borrowed.  However, in the case of an Advance Priority Reservation, the premium Exchange Points required to obtain such Advance Priority Reservation will be restored to the Member’s Holding Account.
If a reservation is cancelled within sixty (60) days, the Points, including borrowed Exchange Points, will be returned to the Member’s Holding Account; however, in the case of an Advance Priority Reservation, the premium Exchange Points required to obtain such Advance Priority Reservation will not be restored and will be forfeited by the Member. Borrowed Exchange Points in a Member’s Holding Account expire at the end of the Use Year from which such Exchange Points were borrowed.
* Note that reservations affected by the *COVID-19 pandemic* were cancelled with the DC Points returned to special "*120 day Holding Accounts*" that extended the Reservation Window to 120 days and the expiration date to 12/31/22.


----------



## SueDonJ

*MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program FAQ (Page 3 of 3)

Usage Transfers* - All Members are allowed to transfer usage of DC Points to other DC Members, provided all parties are in good standing.  Although the governing documents do not stipulate any certain amounts, the VOA's are able to process transfers only in 5-Points increments.  Once transferred, control of such Points and any reservations made with them is assumed by the transferee.  Transferred Points retain their original Use Year and their origination as either Trust or Exchange Points.  Transferred Points cannot be banked, borrowed, or further transferred.  Transfers have no bearing on a Member's Status Tier.    Currently there are no limits to the number of transfers allowed to/from Member Accounts.

*Usage Rentals* - Renting to another DC Member may be done via a Usage Transfer as above.

Or, a DC Member in good standing may rent privately, to anyone, reservations that have been booked using his/her Points.  Similar to private rentals of Marriott Weeks, the DC Member simply has to notify Owner Services of the rentee's name prior to check-in.  Control of the DC Points and the reservation(s) made with them remains with the DC Member.

Currently there are no limits to the number of rentals allowed through Member Accounts.

Marriott does not currently have an internal Points Rental option.  Rentals may be facilitated privately through any of the established sites including but not limited to the TUG Marketplace and Last Minute Rentals forums, and the two external sites mentioned here which have been developed by long-time TUGgers and are utilized extensively by Marriott Vacation Club owners/members:

*VacationPointExchange.com* developed by TUGgers GregT and StevenTing shortly after the DC introduction
*Ownertrades.com* developed by TUGger Clark in 2001, expanded to include DC Points resales/rentals following the DC establishment
*Note the liberal rental possibilities are the deciding factor for some Weeks Owners in favor of enrolling eligible Weeks which they may not otherwise consider enrolling.  That's because it gives them a DC account to which Points may be transferred in and thus, complete control over any reservations that are effectively rentals from other DC Members.

*~~ The MVCD and BONVOY (formerly Marriott Rewards) Program Affiliation ~~*

On 2/13/19 Marriott, Int'l introduced Bonvoy as the new name of their loyalty program, encompassing what was formerly known as Marriott Rewards, Ritz-Carlton Rewards and Starwood Preferred Guest.

See https://www.marriott.com/loyalty.mi; and,
as it relates to Marriott Vacations Worldwide ownership, https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/exploredestinations/rewards

*Bonvoy Member Numbers* will automatically be attached to DC Points reservations booked through the owners.marriottvacationclub.com website and/or the Owner Services phone lines.  Nights at participating MVCI resorts and Marriott hotels/resorts are counted as *Elite Nights* in the program; and, *Bonvoy Points and bonuses* accrue for incidental spends during such stays.

*Note Bonvoy Points cannot be exchanged for Destination Club Points.

*DC Trust Points* may be exchanged for Bonvoy Points on an annual basis according to status:

Chairman's Club Members may exchange up to 75% of their DC Points for Bonvoy Points
Executive and Presidential Members may exchange up to 65% of their DC Points for Bonvoy Points
Owners and Select Members may exchange up to 50% of their DC Points for Bonvoy Points
Effective 3/1/17, 1 Destination Club Point equals 40 Bonvoy Points.  (Prior to 3/1/17 the exchange metric was 1:32.)  The initial exchange each year must be at least 250 DC Points; increments of 5 DC Points are allowed thereafter.

The deadline to exchange DC Trust Points for Bonvoy Points is 9 months prior to the end of the Use Year. For example, if the Use Year is 7/1/13-6/30/14, the deadline is 9/30/13.

*Enrolled Weeks* are eligible to be exchanged for Bonvoy Points regardless of whether they were purchased direct or on the external resale market (excepting only the very few Weeks which were not originally sold with the then-Marriott Rewards exchange benefit.)  Upon enrollment, direct-purchase Weeks retain the same loyalty program exchange benefit as it was included with the original purchase; and, external-resale Weeks become eligible for the same amount of loyalty program points for which a same direct-purchase Week is eligible but possibly with restricted frequency.

*Note a single Enrolled Week may be EITHER converted to Destination Club Points OR exchanged for the amount of loyalty program points that was stipulated in the related Addendum to the Week's original purchase contract.  Meaning, a single Week cannot be converted to DC Points with any/all of those DC Points subsequently exchanged for Bonvoy Points.

*TUGgers GregT and StevenTing have developed a document listing DC Points conversion and Bonvoy Points exchange values for MVCI Weeks *as reported by owners*, which is being hosted on an external website here:  *http://historical.vacationpointexchange.com

~~ The MVCD and Interval International (II) Affiliation ~~*

The DC Club Dues fee covers the II corporate account membership as well as the fees for most II transactions, provided the transactions are processed through Members' corporate II accounts, and, that the transactions involve _only_ Marriott resorts.

*Enrolled Weeks* may be exchanged through II to Marriott and non-Marriott resorts in the established Week-for-Week manner.  See the Weeks FAQ and the *"Should My Weeks Be Enrolled?"* TUG thread for details.

*DC Points* may be exchanged through II for stays at non-Marriott resorts; an external exchange fee will be applied.  Requests may be placed up to two years in advance.  II will place a hold on the DC Points required until the request is fulfilled or until the Member cancels the request.  See the *2013 Buyers' Guide For Members of the Marriott Vacation Club Destination Program and Other Marriott Owners* linked on my-vacationclub.com for all terms and conditions.

*Note when searching available II inventory for instant exchanges, there is a glitch in the system which requires a Member to have more Points in the account than the number it will take to reserve an interval.  For example, if you search with 2,000 Points in your account you will see only available intervals that require less than 2,000 Points.

These are the DC Point Requirements for 7-night stays based on II's Travel Demand Index (TDI) and the unit size of the desired interval:


> Traveling through 04/18/17
> 
> TDI 50-85
> 1,000 Points - Studio
> 1,500 Points - 1BR
> 2,250 Points - 2BR
> 3,000 Points - 3BR
> 4,000 Points - 4BR
> 
> TDI 90-110
> 1,500 Points - Studio
> 2,250 Points - 1BR
> 3,000 Points - 2BR
> 4,000 Points - 3BR
> 5,000 Points - 4BR
> 
> TDI 115-135
> 1,750 Points - Studio
> 2,750 Points - 1BR
> 4,000 Points - 2BR
> 5,000 Points - 3BR
> 6,000 Points - 4BR
> 
> TDI 140-150
> 2,250 Points - Studio
> 3,000 Points - 1BR
> 4,500 Points - 2BR
> 6,000 Points - 3BR
> 7,000 Points - 4BR
> 
> (This chart is available at intervalworld.com by clicking on, "Exchange - My Units - Points / Vacation Exchange" in the corporate account.)



****** SECTION 3.  MISCELLANY ******​
*The US Owner Services DC-related telephone number for Owners and Select Members is 888-682-4862; for Executive, Presidential and Chairman's Club Members is 855-682-7736.*  Also, US DC Members who are able to use those phone lines are assigned a Vacation Ownership Advisor (VOA) whose name is indicated at the top right of the owners.marriottvacationclub.com home page.  It is not necessary to deal only with that representative; many TUGgers have never spoken with their assigned VOA.

The system is designed to route Owners/Members to the correct line automatically when calling _from_ number(s) associated with their owners.marriottvacationclub.com accounts.  Each Owner/Member on an account is allowed to attach four personal numbers to the account.  To edit the numbers attached to your account, sign in and click on, "My Profile" in the, "Manage My Account" dropdown menu.

*~~ Member Discounts ~~

***All discount rates are based on availability.  There is no guarantee that any certain inventory or discount component will be available.***

Discounts for cash stays* at the MVCI resorts (and very infrequently, at certain of the Marriott hotels/resorts) are capacity-controlled and based on ownership status:

*Presidential* and *Chairman's Club* DC Members - 35% off (code "*2VC*")
*Executive* DC Members - 30% off (code "*6VC*")
*Select* and *Owner* DC Members and *Weeks Owners* not affiliated with the DC - 25% off (code "*7VC*")
*MVW has clarified for TUG (see *this post*) that the Chase Marriott VISA 10% discount component is no longer available:  _"The Owner’s Discount can no longer be combined with any other discounts or offers."_

*When checking availability on marriott.com, enter the appropriate code in the "Corporate/promotional code" box under "Special Rates."

*Owners may also book discount cash stays through the owners.marriottvacationclub.com website. Sign in --> click on "Owner Benefits" under "Partners & Specials" in the column on the right of the home page --> click on "Enjoy 25% off ..." under "Marriott International, Inc. Promotions" --> scroll through and click on "Explore" for the desired resort --> select "Corporate/Promo" in the dropdown menu for the "Special Rate Code" box and your eligibility code should pop up automatically when you click on the "Enter Code Here" prompt.

*Note the confirmations for stays using these discounts indicate that at check-in the certain eligibility will be verified.  If unable to verify eligibility the cost for the stay may revert to rack rates.

*Discounts for last-minute DC Points stays* are also based on status:

*Presidential* and *Chairman's Club* Members - 30% discount 60-days prior to arrival
*Executive* Members - 25% discount 30-days prior to arrival
*There are no codes for these discounts.  If the desired interval is available then the system will automatically recognize a DC Member's status and apply the discount, which will be reflected in the reservation process (whether online or through a call to a VOA.)

*Note it may be possible to cancel an existing Points reservation and re-book it within the 60 or 30 days to apply the last-minute Points discount.  Here on TUG this is often referred to as, *"The Puck Trick,"* named after TUGger puckmanfl.  It's worth trying but be aware that if successful, the difference in Points will be placed in a Holding Account because of the cancellation policies.  Also, there is a risk that the reservation can be lost during the cancellation/re-book, so you should make sure to ask the rep if it's possible to hold the interval during the process.

*~~ The MVCD Governing Documents ~~*

See this my-vacationclub.com page for links to each of the numerous legal documents related to Enrollment:  *Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program Enrollment Documentation*

It does not appear that any of the governing documents specific to the MVCD Trust are available at my-vacationclub.com.  See this TUG thread which contains links to at least one document, as well as discussion related to various others:  *Governing documents for Trust?*

*~~ Related TUG Threads ~~*

*MVC Destination Club Points System info* - the first edition of this FAQ

*Marriott Forum/FAQ/Sticky Discussions* - ongoing discussion related to the TUG Marriott Forum FAQ threads

*Marriott Vacation Club Learning Center* - links to webinars produced by MVW

Comparison chart of the major Timeshare point systems:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html


Detailed chart comparison of Timeshare Systems:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/timeshare-reference-spreadsheet.256474/


----------

